# COTS the best place for a Host Surro to find their IP's?



## liwi31 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm brand new on this forum...eeeekkk! I'm 31 years old and a mum of 4, I have wanted to be a surrogate for years after meeting a lady who ended up having her much longed for daughter via surrogacy - it seemed such an amazing thing that I immediately knew it was something I wanted to do myself one day.  I have never had a problem becoming pg or labouring and I would love to find an amazing couple to share the gift with, it probably sounds dead cheesy but I really want to make a difference in my life and I feel like this is my calling.

I have recently joined COTS and have an information session in a months time, but is this the best way of meeting IP's do you think?  

Thanks for any help or advice


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

liwi, its definately not sounding cheesy, it sounds amazing, you are a very special lady.

I am an IP but our surrogate is a family member so we arent members of cots or suk. I know lots of surrogates and IP  meet through agencies but also through different ******** groups.

Good luck xxx


----------



## aseagrim (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm with COTS but found my surrogate externally and we both joined together. There is a shortage of surros on COTS so you will get snapped up quickly.


----------



## leesax (Aug 26, 2012)

I think it depends what approach you prefer - we did not want to use an agency and have matched with our surrogate independently through a ******** group as have many surrogates and Ips that I know.


----------

